# Poker?



## loquacious (Aug 28, 2013)

Are there any online poker players here? I played for years on Full Tilt and remember the dreaded day we lost our rights to play. Well, I have just found a place that accepts US players called "Bovada". Look it up and enjoy. Also, if you sign up at thenuts.com. you can get 30% rakeback.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't know about cards but I think these four-fives beat a full house anyday![video=youtube_share;AtoM9x-Bfu8]http://youtu.be/AtoM9x-Bfu8[/video]


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't like playing online, too many idiots who chase single hit cards on the river. I love cards though. My mom taught me basic addition by teaching me to play blackjack when I was 2. I used to win everybody's lunch money in grade school!
And now I want to watch The Wire, Omar is one of the greatest television characters ever created.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

I am an imsomniac so of COURSE I like to throw some cards (especially pinochle) however I am nowhere near as good as some ive played online. Ive been watching the wire since hbo first aired it years ago. Miss those good ole shows that kept shit real!


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 28, 2013)

I need to marathon The Wire and Breaking Bad close to each other after BB ends so I can make a fair comparison because BB is challenging The Wire for best dramatic series ever in my book. The acting on The Wire was amazing, Andre Royo told a story in an interview about milling around getting into character as Bubbles and someone gave him a cap of dope because he looked like he needed it more. He calls it his street Oscar!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

NoOOOOO shit? I haven't watched a single episode of bb dude! seriously! Ive seen commercials for it but just assumed it was another shit spin-off but obviously I was wrong eh? I respect your insight so OBVIOUSLY I need to watch me some breaking bad!


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 28, 2013)

It's fucking AMAZING!! Watch it now! It's killing me I can't watch the current (and final) season. My internet is too slow to dl it and I don't have cable.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Aug 28, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I am an imsomniac so of COURSE I like to throw some cards (especially pinochle) however I am nowhere near as good as some ive played online. Ive been watching the wire since hbo first aired it years ago. Miss those good ole shows that kept shit real!


so are you black or were you in prison? just wondering.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

neither cheetoes, sorry to disappoint ya.  I find it amazing that you'd jump to conclusions at such a rate ,however being here as long as I have I can discern your motivation!


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Aug 28, 2013)

oh yea Im the site racist according to some.
Nah I just wondered because I learned to play in prison along with all the white people I know that play. The black guys there had been playing since birth it seemed.
nuk was about the only non-segragated thing where I was.
I guess you coulllld be an 70 year old lady. I think they run some nuk at the old folks home...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

lmao, actually if ya really wanna know I have no shame and nothing to hide, my gandparents play bridge(I cant stand bridge atm) so the ONLY other game they'd play is pinochle. I used to watch and slowly taught myself low count pino, that and I played pino and crib at our local v.f.w against cut throat veterans who take every point you miss, ya tend to learn quick or give up lol! I am sure they do run nuk at old folks homes for sure! Here for some reason cribbage is a big older folks game!


----------



## loquacious (Aug 28, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I don't like playing online, too many idiots who chase single hit cards on the river. I love cards though. My mom taught me basic addition by teaching me to play blackjack when I was 2. I used to win everybody's lunch money in grade school!
> And now I want to watch The Wire, Omar is one of the greatest television characters ever created.


They did a study of hands and online is the same as live as far as chasing and bad beats go. It just seems worse online cause you see as high as as 100 times as many hands compared to live. Live poker is just so damn slow!


----------



## SensiSponge (Aug 28, 2013)

If you live near a card room, it is much more profitable and easier to analyze your opponents. I live in the Bay Area so there are quite a few card rooms 1/2 hr from home. I used to play online but cashing seems to be dreadful. Aftr a nice ripped from the glass, patience is the key ingredient to cashing in. Good luck at the tables


----------



## loquacious (Aug 28, 2013)

SensiSponge said:


> If you live near a card room, it is much more profitable and easier to analyze your opponents. I live in the Bay Area so there are quite a few card rooms 1/2 hr from home. I used to play online but cashing seems to be dreadful. Aftr a nice ripped from the glass, patience is the key ingredient to cashing in. Good luck at the tables


That statement makes no sense at all! Online I see way more hands, can play four tables at once (you can play more but, I seemed to lose concentration on more than four), and you have thousands of players at once compared to maybe 100-200 people on a good night.


----------



## SensiSponge (Aug 30, 2013)

loquacious said:


> That statement makes no sense at all! Online I see way more hands, can play four tables at once (you can play more but, I seemed to lose concentration on more than four), and you have thousands of players at once compared to maybe 100-200 people on a good night.


Might just be the location you play live games. Not enough action. I'm an amateur taking home $150-280 /day. I was a losing player online playing exactly the same way I play live games.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 30, 2013)

I played online for years. I used to love stars till they fucked me out of 1500 after a night of 100$ double or nothing games. They straight up robbed me. After I was up 1500 they sent me an email saying I had insufficient funds in my account to begin with so they took all of the winnings I made. Pure bs I had the money in there. I swore I would never play there again. 

Played full tilt alot too. Sometimes UB. I never play online anymore but my old man plays several sites that take US players. I can get their names if you like. 

I would much rather play live. I've done very well live. I'd probably get my ass handed to me now since I haven't played in close to two years.

Gonna find out tho. Gonna go play in a tournament at the casino pretty soon I think.


----------



## ginganuts (Aug 30, 2013)

loquacious said:


> That statement makes no sense at all! Online I see way more hands, can play four tables at once (you can play more but, I seemed to lose concentration on more than four), and you have thousands of players at once compared to maybe 100-200 people on a good night.


I agree with loquacious. When playing online i can literally hunt down and target weak players with by using a super hud. This tells me how many games they've played, average buy in, average win/loss profits, type of games they play, type of player they are, bet frequency on every street. After a while you can almost gauge exactly what kind of range a player is opening with from what positions and what they are likely to to do on what kind of boards. If im playing a Sng one look at my HUD tells me exactly who understands ICM and who doesnt, thats all i need to know to target these players. 

I woulod not and could not consider even sitting online without a super hud. Firstly though i would reccommend reading and understanding ICM, then get Sng Wizard to analyze, your position/ hand range and optimal push fold strategy. With practice this then becomes second nature and you no longer find yourself in situations of uncertainty.

Then upload all your hands to be analysed and pick them apart. Find out what your winning and losing edges are, eg what are the BBs you most go broke with, what marginal hands your pushing with, what positions your losing plays are, etc.

I will take this info any day over live tells


----------



## madprofessor (Aug 30, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I played online for years. I used to love stars till they fucked me out of 1500 after a night of 100$ double or nothing games. They straight up robbed me. After I was up 1500 they sent me an email saying I had insufficient funds in my account to begin with so they took all of the winnings I made. Pure bs I had the money in there. I swore I would never play there again.
> 
> Played full tilt alot too. Sometimes UB. I never play online anymore but my old man plays several sites that take US players. I can get their names if you like.
> 
> ...



Can you go into more detail about this?

You can't play with what you don't have, so how can you have insufficient funds? I am trying to comprehend this but have really no idea what leg they have to stand on . Did you bounce a payment?, use a borrowed credit card? Owe them money from before?

There has to be something. Otherwise what's stopping you taking them to court? I wouldn't just shrug off 1500 as ,"i'll not be playing there again" I'd fight it if I knew I was right.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 30, 2013)

how the hell was I gonna take pokerstarz to court??? really? There is nothing more to the story. After playing 100$ dbl or nothing games for close to 16 hrs I was up around 1500$. I then received a notice from admin that I had insufficient funds to begin with and they took all of my winnings and said I actually OWED them like 500$.wtf? 

After close to two months of back and forth emails with support they dropped the 500$ figure down to 100$ but still wouldn't return my winnings.They said if I paid the 100 I could start playing again. FUCK THAT! At first they couldn't keep the supposed figure I owed them right as they kept changing it. Either way I didn't owe them shit! The money was there. Like I said, they straight up robbed me. I had emailed them bank records showing I had deposited the money and the whole works.

How do you fight a company based overseas? Especially when the thing you are doing is illegal in the eyes of the state. It would be like suing a drug dealer for not delivering product after payment.......you fucked......and I was


True story


----------



## ginganuts (Aug 30, 2013)

Seems crazy to assume that a multi million $ buisness would rob you of a measly $1500, there credibility would die overnight. All you would have to do is go into your deposit history to prove you made a (successful) deposit of $?, then take that information to another poker site and pokerstars integrity would crash and burn, any other site would pay a small fortune if you could prove this. They would line up to damage the intergrity of stars, which is why it seems so far fetched, im not saying it didnt happen im just asking why??
Suing stars is also a no brainer ..-internet gaming laws  and gibraltar not being subject to all EU law, "forget about it"


----------



## madprofessor (Aug 30, 2013)

The question is WHY they think you owe them money. The question is also WHAT basis they confiscated your legally won winnings. If they don't have the reason you can take them to court. What, you think you are at risk of a Mcdonalds for instance mis selling you a product or whatever and you have no legal recourse, because they are too 'big'? If stars have no reason for what they done they have acted against THEIR terms and conditions, you are therefore entitled to sue them. But it sounds like your hiding something, or not mentioning something. Stars don't just accuse you of owing them money for no reason. They have high stakes players playing for millions every day, they have billions of player funds. They don't care about 1500


----------



## ginganuts (Aug 30, 2013)

Anything poker related i discuss is purely fictional, i do not and have never played poker for money!!


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 30, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> Seems crazy to assume that a multi million $ buisness would rob you of a measly $1500, there credibility would die overnight. All you would have to do is go into your deposit history to prove you made a (successful) deposit of $?, then take that information to another poker site and pokerstars integrity would crash and burn, any other site would pay a small fortune if you could prove this. They would line up to damage the intergrity of stars, which is why it seems so far fetched, im not saying it didnt happen im just asking why??
> Suing stars is also a no brainer ..-internet gaming laws  and gibraltar not being subject to all EU law, "forget about it"


I agree, it does seem crazy. Especially because I was on alot. I mean often 60-70hrs a week. or more I made them a fuktonne of money in rake alone.



madprofessor said:


> The question is WHY they think you owe them money. The question is also WHAT basis they confiscated your legally won winnings. If they don't have the reason you can take them to court. What, you think you are at risk of a Mcdonalds for instance mis selling you a product or whatever and you have no legal recourse, because they are too 'big'? If stars have no reason for what they done they have acted against THEIR terms and conditions, you are therefore entitled to sue them. But it sounds like your hiding something, or not mentioning something. Stars don't just accuse you of owing them money for no reason. They have high stakes players playing for millions every day, they have billions of player funds. They don't care about 1500


why is because they said that a bank transfer didn't go in like three weeks before they stole my money. I proved it did but they still kept the money. It was really fucked up because everytime i would email them they kept coming back with a different number of how much never got deposited. It started off at 500 and they ended up telling me I only owed them 100. If that doesn't scream shady I don't know what does. We traded emails back and forth for close to two months Finally got fed up and played at full tilt exclusively. Sucked too cuz I really liked Ps.


----------



## madprofessor (Aug 31, 2013)

that's fucked up dude. I don't think any poker sites can be 100% trusted tbh. And I know a lot of players laugh at this but I myself WOULDN'T be surprised if it really was rigged. 

Why would they rig it? you ask, Well, If you keep losing money, you keep making deposits, you keep pumping more into the site which will eventually be raked off in rake and tourney fees. They clearly do have the motive to rig the games. If the bad players ALWAYS lost they would realise how bad they are a whole lot quicker and just give up , and if the best players ALWAYS won then they would have large amounts of their bankroll not making any rake for the site and GASP maybe even withdrawn! 

But what if there was an algorithm that provided the losers with just enough wins to stay interested and the winners with just enough losses to stop them ever fulfilling their potential, save for maybe winning the sunday million.

I have had the suspicion for years, I was obsessive and I mean borderline mentally ill with obsession with poker for a long time. Used to spend all my time playing and thinking about theory and strategy. Got to the point I would be winning low stakes mtts on a regular basis, decided to withdraw about 3K in winnings 1 time as I was hard up fr money and BOOM, it was like a switch had been turned off in my run good department. I still suffer from horrific bad luck, outdraws ,lost coin flips you name it. 

I have now all but given up on making it. Though I still play now and then for fun, until it all ends in the predictable , get it in with aces pre ,lose to 56 suited.


----------

